# Afraid of car rides



## brutus'momma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brutus (9 weeks) hates riding in the car. He whines and pants and barks the whole time. I try to take him for 15 minute rides once or twice a week all the while praising him and reassuring him that everything is okay but it spent seem to be getting better. Should I take him more often? I don't want to overly stress him but I'm really lost... I want him to enjoy our car rides together. Suggestions?


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

When you take him for a ride, is he crated? On your lap? Floorboard? With Brutus only being 9 weeks old, he should grow out of it. Instead of taking him out more often, try just getting him used to being in the car first, with it parked and not running. Make it a playground for him. Give him treats, Play tug, anything to let him know it's safe in there. It won't take long for Brutus catch on. The movement or noise may scare him right now. He's still unsure of anything new. Enjoy the puppy days while you can. They grow up fast!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My Abby was like that when I got her at 11 weeks. She tried to climb into the passenger footwell. I just ignored her and let her do her thing. I took her in the car at least once a day to a park and over time her head came up farther and farther. Eventually her curiosity led her to looking out the window then putting her nose out, etc. I let her natural instincts dictate the speed at which she became comfortable, never coaxing her but petting her and talking softly when she made progress.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh hated the car too- so I crated him and took him out a few times a week. Once he got too big to fit in the crate I did what PaddyD said, I just ignored him, acted like it was all normal. Going to class was so fun for him that he was willing to endure the ride. Most of our practice trips were to the vet's office just for treats and to sit in the waiting room, or I'd drive him to the other side of our lake, someplace fun. I also left the car doors open and let him investigate on his own. Now he loves jumping in!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Sobacca was deathly afraid of cars as a puppy...I would literally have to pick him up, get in the car, hold on to him tightly and close the door. And he would sit on my lap and shake the entire time we were in the car. I allowed him to sit on my lap until he was about 20 pounds, at which point he was not shaking in the car anymore and he would even get in the car on his own.
At that point I taught him that he was no longer allowed in my lap. And now at 4 years old -- since I added the puppy -- they both go in crates in the back of the car. Neither of them mind the crate and it's easier for me. They both have their own space and can lay down be comfortable and sleep or whatever.

So for me it just took a little bit of time, and like i said -- at first he would sit on my lap and shake, but it got better.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

start slowly. put him the car and don't go anywhere
just hang out in the car. treat and praise. i think you have
to work on the car rides more often. do it everyday
several times a day.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My brand new puppy cries in the car too. We've had to take a few rides, about 20 minutes each way, and during the last one he calmed down. My daughter sits in the back with him and gives him a treat. Maybe that's what helped.


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Love your dogs name! I too have a Brutus!! He is 6 months old. He is pretty lethargic about rides. generally just lays there and goes to sleep. Our soft coat wheaten terrier was another story. she was pretty nervous.

I think your method might be wrong. by telling him "ok" while he is whining you might be reinforcing the behavior you are trying to eliminate.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Dutch was scared the first few car rides. He would cry and whine, but now he's getting better. I don't know if I'd say that he likes the car yet, but he sits there or lies down and sleeps. Sometimes he wants to sit in my lap. I know that can't last. Can you imagine an 80 lb GSD sitting in someone's lap as they try to drive down the road?


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Same here with our Zorro. He was afraid of car rides..didnt like it much and would whine. With the back seats folded down in our SUV, he once even managed to fall right in between the seats. Anyways, we started sitting with him in our SUV (Tailgate) inside our garage. Just getting him used to the idea that the car/suv is a fun place to hang around in. In less than a week he was fine with car rides.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is almost 6 months old and FINALLY starting to at least try to climb into my Xterra on her own. When she cant climb in on her own, she gets whiney and upset. She has no interest yet in sticking her nose out the window but today we had a breakthrough. She finally layed down and started to doze some which is a first since she tends to have some issues with motion sickness. She even ate a couple treats and did fine! it'll pass. your pup will probably be like my 1 year old Shelby who dances her way to the car. She flies over the baby gate and would open the door to the car herself if she could. Heck she'd probably drive herself to the dog park if it were possible. Just make it a positive experience at all times and your pup should learn to love the car!


----------

